

Poor, poor child. You have no idea. - darrelld
http://writing.bryanwoods4e.com/1-poor-poor-child

======
darrelld
_Every single time (and this will happen constantly) you come across a concept
that seems foreign or difficult or even just unintuitive, instead of thinking
"It's OK. Programming is hard." you're going to be thinking "This is supposed
to be easy. What's wrong with me? I must be stupid."_

I wish someone could have told me this when I first started out. This was my
struggle years ago when I first started.

It also doesn't help when you have "superstars" around who further compound
the issue

------
adrianlmm
I would add, "Don't follow all the trends, use what it works and is tested,
don't jump onto every new hyped framework or lenguaje that appears every
month".

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
"As a linguistics major, you're no stranger to the idea that a person is only
capable of having thoughts and ideas that can be expressed in their language"

Also no stranger to the idea that the Sapir-Whorf hypothesis is not at all
supported by things like 'evidence'.

